# Hungarian Citizenship help!



## jredick (May 30, 2017)

Hi! I am ready to apply for my Hungarian citizenship and was hoping someone could give me an idea of what the interview process is like. I have been working on my Hungarian but am hopeful that someone who has been through it can give me a better idea. 

I would be extremely grateful to hear from someone who has been through this recently. 

Thank you in advance!


----------

